
I Doubt That AI Can Match the Human Mind - johnnyb_61820
https://mindmatters.ai/2019/02/why-i-doubt-that-ai-can-match-the-human-mind/
======
blastbeat
Good article. I remember that in the second year at university, our math
professor explained "It boils down to Gödel's incompleteness theorem, that we
[mathematicians] won't be automated away". Never been worried about AI,
singularity or automatization since then.

